# [OT] Apple non è compatibile...

## =DvD=

Video!

Vi invito a vedere questo video... fatto da me sul mio powerbook, solo 5Mb!!

----------

## molesto

 :Shocked:  ma.. come... cavolo... hai... fatto... 

cosa usi...

dimmelo... sono rimasto stregato...

hardware  ?

software    ?

lo voglio anche io!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Geps

virtualpc?

----------

## =DvD=

Kde e i programmi linux girano nativi

I programmi mac girano nativi

Windows sente il processore come un 503mhz (i686) mentre è un 1333mhz

Per come ho fatto: la apple fa delle belle cose, ma la gente ne parla sempre male!

 :Wink: 

----------

## Geps

qualunque cosa sia, gli effetti di transizione tra un os e l'altro sono fenomenali.

----------

## =DvD=

 *Geps wrote:*   

> qualunque cosa sia, gli effetti di transizione tra un os e l'altro sono fenomenali.

 

Sono nativi di macosx.

Quando switchi utente fa cosi  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

not bad  :Very Happy: 

apparte gli svarioni che ogni tanto tira la tua videocamera  :Wink: ))

----------

## =DvD=

E' una FOTOcamera, ci posso stare  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ora, senza che nessuno se la prenda a male c'e' una cosa che vorrei dire riguardo la presenza 'apple' in questo forum...

Mi paiono veramente tanti gli interventi in cui si spinge parecchio per finire a parlare di quanto sono carini gli apple, di quanto sono belle le applicazioni e di quanto sono potenti la macchine.

Lo so che non c'e' nessuna operazione pubblicitaria pensata dietro  :Smile:  pero' certe volte mi pare eccessiva l'insistenza del mondo apple all'interno del forum, pensate se per contro tutti gli utenti non apple dovessero spingere per  ricordare che esistono anche le loro macchine ogni tanto nei loro post...

----------

## =DvD=

Ti spiego:

Io cerco di dare agli altri cio che a me è mancato, o ciò che a me è piaciuto.

Se avessi conosciuto apple prima la avrei comprata prima.

E' grazie a questo forum che l'ho considerata, e son convinto che tanti se sapessero...

Sono anche contro la disinformazione e i luoghi comuni.

Ho cercato di sfatarne uno ora ora.

E poi macosx è un bsd, un pochino attinente a questo forum c'è. Siamo un gruppo di gente in gamba, o almeno a me sembra che lo siate, e io mi sento partecipe, se succede spesso che si rimarchi che esiste anche apple penso che ci sia un buon fondamento alla radice.

Cmq ti ringrazio della critica, forse ho esagerato nell'entusiasmo e ho un po spammato, chiedo venia. Cercherò di contenermi.

Ho cmq fatto anche cose utili, magari non in questo post  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Non intendevo dire che post di questo tipo sono del tutto fuori luogo perche' anche a me e' parso parecchio interessante il video, avevo solo bisogno di esternare questa mia sensazione.

Senza togliere nulla alla macchine prodotte da apple e senza togliere nulla alle loro potenzialita' che sono note a volte sento nell'aria idee della serie "noi siamo piu' fighi perche' abbiamo le macchine piu' belle". Per i piu' maliziosi specifico subito che messa cosi' la frase e' assolutamente un modo di dire ma non trovo un modo piu' adatto per esprimermi.

Non accuso nessuno di aver agito direttamente e intenzionalmente in questo modo ma leggendo diversi post negli ultimi giorni su questa riga si e' insediata nella mia mente questa idea  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Per il resto sono assolutamente ben felice che all'interno della comunita' italiana gentoo sia presente piu' di un punto di vista e che ci siano delle diversita' tra le tipologie di utilizzatori perche' questo arricchisce tutti. 

Forse invece sono solo frustrato io   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@federico: dai federico io resisto bene e dico ibm  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non accuso nessuno di aver agito direttamente e intenzionalmente in questo modo ma leggendo diversi post negli ultimi giorni su questa riga si e' insediata nella mia mente questa idea   

 

Credo che si chiami partigianeria.

Per certi versi non ci vedo nulla di male, come non vedo nulla di male nel dire che gli ibm svizzeri sono ottimi.

O nel dire che fluxbox é meraviglioso

O nel reagire quando qualcuno dice "python é uno schivo perché non fa questo" e ripondergli con 13 modi diversi che fanno quella cosa.

Certo, se si esagera c'é sempre il rischio di passare un limite...

----------

## Marculin

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Kde e i programmi linux girano nativi
> 
> I programmi mac girano nativi
> 
> Windows sente il processore come un 503mhz (i686) mentre è un 1333mhz
> ...

 

come hai fatto a switchare da linux nativo a mac os x nativo?Che programma hai usato?

----------

## =DvD=

non è linux nativo, il kenrnel è sempre darwin, solo che ci girano sopra tutti i programmi per linux, compreso kde!

Mi dispiace se sembra: guarda che io sono piu figo.

l'intenzione è: guarda che quando ti dicono che apple è questo e quello spesso non è vero. Ripeto, io ho preso un apple solo ora per colpa di voci o convinzioni mie sbagliate.

Mi fossi svegliato prima sarebbe stato meglio.

Siccome reputo che appreziate le stesse cose che apprezzo io in un computer (e qui forse sbaglio) ho cercato di fare informazione, non lo sborone!

Spero di essere stato chiaro, se non lo sono stato offro una birra a chi si è offeso (haia qui si offendono tutti ora) il prossimo raduno  :Wink: 

Ciao ciao!

----------

## emix

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> come hai fatto a switchare da linux nativo a mac os x nativo?Che programma hai usato?

 

In realtà aveva tre utenti loggati su MacOSX. In uno usava OSX, e negli altri usava VirtualPC con Windows e KDE compilato per MacOSX. Quindi non c'era linux nativo, ma le applicazioni di linux che girano nativamente su MacOSX.

I simpatici effetti che si vedono quando si passa da un utente all'altro sono "built-in" su OSX.

----------

## =DvD=

No era lo stesso utente con 3 desktop virtuali.

----------

## paperp

Concordo con lo sborone di DVD(scherzo  :Laughing:  )riguardo la possibilità di parlare in un forum dedicato ad una distribuzione Linux di un altra piattaforma in cui gira anche gentooe che nasce per far girare un sistema si commerciale ma sempre Linux friendly.

Unico appunto alla fine del movie i cambi di desktop erano troppo veloci mi veniva il mal di testa. :Wink: 

Aggiungo che tutto era basato su desktop virtuali gestiti da DesktopManager , applicazione OS , e che s trattavadi 1+1+1=emulazione(virtualpc)+KDE nativa compilata sotto Fink+OSX.

Come demo per fare luci sulle potenzialità di una architettura poco conosciuta(PPC) , niente male.

Mi sono permesso di scrivere due righe di spiegazione in più per quelli come me che fino a due mesi fa che non sapevano nulla di PPC e li giudicavano , in maniera ignorante e pregiudizievole , solo in base al luogo comune della maggior parte dei loro utilizzatori  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------

## =DvD=

Hai fatto benissimo!!

Anche io 2,5 mesi fa giacevo nell'ignoranza piu totale di come fosse un mac  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 :Shocked:  GH  :Shocked: 

----------

## xchris

veramente notevole...

le prestazioni sotto il fake win?

cmq come server grafico... non c'e' paragone...

Se quei tacagni della apple lo rilasciassero  :Smile:  (altro che xorg)

cmq anche dopo aver lavorato con OSx io sento sempre la mancanza di Linuzzo mio  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> cmq come server grafico... non c'e' paragone...
> 
> Se quei tacagni della apple lo rilasciassero  (altro che xorg)

 

Guarda te se rilasciano qualcosa. Loro usano e basta (tutto imho)

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

bravo =DvD=!

bel modo di presentare le capacità del Mac!   :Cool: 

una domanda e una considerazione: 

domanda: come hai installato kde? gentoo-macos, darwinports, fink? o .configure/make/make install???

considerazione: sul mio ibook ci faccio girare volentieri tutto linux e bsd, ma ICSPì NO, ho fatto di tutto per togliermelo di dosso! non potrei mai!   :Laughing: 

ciao!

DV

----------

## NIX.NIX

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Kde e i programmi linux girano nativi
> 
> I programmi mac girano nativi
> 
> Windows sente il processore come un 503mhz (i686) mentre è un 1333mhz
> ...

 

Non sono ancora riuscito a vedere il tuo video ma lo farò, potresti chiarire meglio come  hai emulato un X86, icsp non mi interessa ma avrei bisogno di poter far girare un Linux X86 sul mio PBOOK

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> cmq come server grafico... non c'e' paragone...
> 
> Se quei tacagni della apple lo rilasciassero  (altro che xorg)

 

Che io sappia non é un server grafico ma una libreria...

----------

## Peach

riguardo alla cosiddetta partigianeria per quel che mi riguarda concordo con quanto detto da randomaze. 

Personalmente, a meno di vendermi sui viali, un mac non riuscirò a pigliarmelo soprattutto perchè per me la macchina in sé non è obiettivo ultimo, ci sono tanti altri ammennicoli che mi interessano, e se vogliamo dirla tutta da sognatore mi trovo a vaneggiare molto di più su cosine tipo questa: 

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20041129-newsletter.xml

sarà anche una cariola ma se ci fosse qualche altro produttore desktop di ppc/risc sarei già più invasato  :Wink: 

my 2 cents

----------

## tobiwan_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente, a meno di vendermi sui viali, un mac non riuscirò a pigliarmelo 

 

 :Shocked: 

il mio iBook l'ho pagato 900 Euri...

----------

## Peach

 *tobiwan_ wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Personalmente, a meno di vendermi sui viali, un mac non riuscirò a pigliarmelo  
> 
> il mio iBook l'ho pagato 900 Euri...

 

per quel che ci devo fare mi sta uguale il portatile che sto usando ora  :Smile: 

----------

## tobiwan_

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *tobiwan_ wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> Personalmente, a meno di vendermi sui viali, un mac non riuscirò a pigliarmelo  
> 
> il mio iBook l'ho pagato 900 Euri... 
> ...

 

Sì.. ma da qua a battere sui viali...  :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *tobiwan_ wrote:*   

> Sì.. ma da qua a battere sui viali... 

 

Avrà scarsa stima di sè, oppure si accontenta di poco, oppure lo rilascia con licenza open...source e si accontenta di offerte libere  :Razz: 

Cmq per tornare OT, credo abbia usato virtual pc per emulare l'x86. Ma per curiosità, che te ne fai di linux/x86 emulato su ppc, se puoi usare linux/ppc nativo?

----------

## tobiwan_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq per tornare OT

 

Non ce n'è bisogno, più OT di così...  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> , credo abbia usato virtual pc per emulare l'x86. Ma per curiosità, che te ne fai di linux/x86 emulato su ppc, se puoi usare linux/ppc nativo?
> 
> 

 

In realtà niente, ma con Linux/PPC nativo devi fare il reboot, non puoi fare girare lo schermino  :Razz: 

E scusa se è poco  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

Rispondo:

l'unica cosa emulata è windowsxp su virtualpc7, che gira molto bene (sente la cpu come un 500, quindi se avete un 500 metteteci xp e vedete come gira).

Kde gira nativo, compilato con fink.

In realtà non c'è linux, ci sono solo dei programmi compilati per girare sul kernel darwin invece che sul linux.

Però per ora io non ho ancora trovato un programma che non ci giri.

Per quanto riguarda windowsxp l'ho messo perchè tanti mi dicono: ho il programmino tale che gira solo su win e io non lo voglio mac o linux.

E anche: il sito dell'esselunga funziona solo su explorer ecc ecc.

Cosi ho compatibilità quasi totale.

L'unica cosa che non faccio girare sono programmi linux che non vanno su darwin (ancora non ne ho trovati ma ci saranno immagino) e programmi per win che non girano su un 500 (per esempio i giochi attuali).

Esempio chiaro e tondo: uso dvdshrink nativo senza problemi =D

----------

## paperp

 *Quote:*   

> L'unica cosa che non faccio girare sono programmi linux che non vanno su darwin (ancora non ne ho trovati ma ci saranno immagino) e programmi per win che non girano su un 500 (per esempio i giochi attuali). 

 

Per quelli puoi installare gentoo su una partizione , dopodichè avrei più o meno una macchina con compatibilità globale , se consideriamo che tuttp gira su macchinario portabile non è niente male.

----------

## n3m0

Qui la pagina ufficiale del sottosistema grafico di OSX, per chi volesse chiara la questione "server, non server, etc."

----------

## molesto

 *Quote:*   

> In realtà non c'è linux, ci sono solo dei programmi compilati per girare sul kernel darwin invece che sul linux.
> 
> Però per ora io non ho ancora trovato un programma che non ci giri. 

 

mm.... ma alora tu non avere inztalato gentoo linuxx?   :Mad: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## calvizia

premetto

un bel detto

quando non si arriva all'uva, si dice che è acerba.

seconda premessa:

Un plauso a quello che ha fatto DvD, e al fatto che ha perso tempo per far vedere una cosa per l'interesse della comunità, tanto per informare.

Chi ama la tecnologia non può non dire che "questo" sia molto bello.

Nessuno che non mai avuto per le mani un Mac dovrebbe esprimere giudizi, sul mac.

Ignorante in materia sono interessato, a come tecnicamente, si arriva a fare quello che hai fatto tu, =DvD=.

CiaoLast edited by calvizia on Thu Dec 02, 2004 7:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## =DvD=

 *molesto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   In realtà non c'è linux, ci sono solo dei programmi compilati per girare sul kernel darwin invece che sul linux.
> 
> Però per ora io non ho ancora trovato un programma che non ci giri.  
> 
> mm.... ma alora tu non avere inztalato gentoo linuxx?  
> ...

 

Sul fisso ho *SOLO* gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Già...

Anch'io ho acquistato un apple (ormai da quasi un anno), e dopo averci installato Gentoo, l'ho tolta.

Non frustatemi, è che non ne sentivo l'esigenza, almeno su questo portatile.

Del resto bash ce l'ho, nano pure, idem per un altro centinaio di programmi open source, il kernel è anch'esso open-source...

Zomma, nn posso che ritenermi soddisfatto.

Ps, il fatto che sul mio portatile nn giri Gentoo nn significa che nn giri a casa mia, ho altre 2 macchine, tutte gentoo (ho tolto Win anche a mia madre...) !!!

----------

## =DvD=

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Già...
> 
> Anch'io ho acquistato un apple (ormai da quasi un anno), e dopo averci installato Gentoo, l'ho tolta.
> 
> Non frustatemi, è che non ne sentivo l'esigenza, almeno su questo portatile.
> ...

 

Ringraziamo windows che ci fa sentire il bisogno di mettere gentoo!!   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Ringraziamo windows che ci fa sentire il bisogno di mettere gentoo!!

 

Effettivamente mia madre era alquanto inca**ata quando le ho detto che le stavo formattando il PC per installarle Win, ma è che nn avevo + voglia di far manutenzione su una cosa che non vuole mantenersi...

----------

## federico

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ringraziamo windows che ci fa sentire il bisogno di mettere gentoo!! 
> 
> Effettivamente mia madre era alquanto inca**ata quando le ho detto che le stavo formattando il PC per installarle Win, ma è che nn avevo + voglia di far manutenzione su una cosa che non vuole mantenersi...

 

Ma non avevi installato linux?

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Ma non avevi installato linux?

 

Mi dispiace, scuate, un errore di battitura  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Embarassed:   !!!

Si, NON ho installato win, le ho installato Gentoo!!!!!

----------

## abaddon83

bellissimmoo!

una domanda ma è possibile swicchare da un OS ad un altro ocme nel filmato su un pc non apple? a me farebbe stra comodo usare una cosa simile tra linux e windows... windows lo uso per giocare a Mu, ma per il resto uso sempre linux e mi scazza riavviare tutte le volte...

----------

## paperp

Ovviamente si che puoi!!

 Devi solo scegliere hai l'imbarazzo della scelta.

Ti serve degli emulatori tipo VMware , una copia non piratata di winzozz(....  :Laughing:  ), e divertirti a scegliere le decine di modi nel configurare un tuo windowmanager preferito che gestendo desktop virtuali , ti faccia switchare tra un sistema e laltro avendo messo l'emulazione del sistema guest in fullscreen.

Per emulare mac c'è un bellissimo progetto che PearPc , anch'esso necessita di un immagine del sistema ospite , questo caso Mac , se non hai OSx penso puoi trovare delle immagini di release +vecchie.Non pretendere troppa velocità però eh?

Ciaouzz.  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

Con queegli effetti grafici no, senza:

google -> vmware

google -> pearpc

google -> virtualpc

 :Wink:  ma andranno lenti!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

non c'è 3ddesktop? ... credo di avere letto che è stato adattato per switchare anche tra i virtual desktop oltre che tra gli utenti ... mi incuriosisce ... ma non ho idea per le transizioni (dubito)

----------

## doom.it

Domanda: ma installando questi pacchetti kde.opendarwin.org da lo stesso identico risultato che installarlo con fink ? 

Se non ho visto male a te carica X11 quando usi KDE, mentre con quei pacchetti dovrebbe usare le qt-mac che dovrebbero girare nativamente su quartz senza avviare X11.... o sbaglio?

Sapete com'è ma visto che domani vado a ritirare il mio iMac G5 (ebbene si, ho speso 1800 euro e FACCIO LO SBORONE, d'accordo????) e non posso vivere senza i programmi di KDE...

Poi altra cosa, cosa mi dite di mac on linux ? le prestazioni sono come osX nativo o no?e ci girano tutte le appz (a me interessano FCPro e DVDStudio Pro soprattutto)

----------

## =DvD=

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Sapete com'è ma visto che domani vado a ritirare il mio iMac G5 (ebbene si, ho speso 1800 euro e FACCIO LO SBORONE, d'accordo????)

 

Questa potevi risparmiarla, sotto tutti i punti di vista.

----------

## MonsterMord

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi macosx è un bsd, un pochino attinente a questo forum c'è.)

 

Benone,

quando iniziamo il porting di aqua su x86?  :Question: 

Solo per il fatto che i prodotti Apple non siano diffusi come quelli MicroSoft non e' certo una giustificazione.

MacOSX non e' software libero e per quanto tecnologicamente avanzato sotto questo punto non e' migliore di Windows.

----------

## mambro

Se MacOS gestisse le installazioni almeno come fa win (non pretendo un gestore di pacchetti avanzato, basterebbe poco) guadagnerebbe molti ma molti punti   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> ìMacOSX non e' software libero e per quanto tecnologicamente avanzato sotto questo punto non e' migliore di Windows.

 

Non per fare la solita guerra di religione, non è mia intenzione, ma il paragone con windows non regge nemmeno "sotto questo punto". Il kernel di Macosx è open, diverse parti del sistema sono open, open perchè prese dal mondo opensource, ma a diverse di queste contribuisce attivamente anche Apple (vedi khtml/safari). Non sarà un'azienda aperta, non sarà paladina dell'opensource, ma almeno non le fa guerra spietata o cerca di spalarci m...a sopra come fa la microsoft, anzi, dimostra di apprezzare l'opensource e rispettarlo parecchio, al punto da basarci gran parte del proprio sistema. 

Giusto per puntualizzare ed evitare di fare disinformazione, scopo per il quale mi pare sia stato aperto questo topic.

Ripeto, nessuna guerra di religione, partigianeria o che altro, ho solo corretto un'osservazione sbagliata. Mio unico post, se si vuole continuare il discorso, via di pm  :Smile: 

(sto cercando di non essere coinvolto nel topic perchè rischierei di risultare poco credibile, ormai sapete meglio di me che sono rappresentante apple unofficial  :Razz: )

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Se MacOS gestisse le installazioni almeno come fa win (non pretendo un gestore di pacchetti avanzato, basterebbe poco) guadagnerebbe molti ma molti punti

 

Intendi dire un qualcosa che dovrebbe tenerti pulito il sistema e invece non fa altro che non eliminarti file temporanei, chiavi di registro (ke nn esistono), ecc ecc?

Bè, io preferisco quello di OS X a quello di Win, tutte le applicazioni le vedo sotto la cartella Applications, e risiedono veramente ed unicamente li, se ne voglio rimuovere una, la prendo e la cestino.

Se questo programma nell'installazione spara file in giro, nel pacchetto ci sarà sicuramente uno script di disinstallazione. 

Per me come gestore dell'installazione dei programmi è sufficente.

----------

## =DvD=

 *shev wrote:*   

> Giusto per puntualizzare ed evitare di fare disinformazione, scopo per il quale mi pare sia stato aperto questo topic.

 

Esattamente per questo: combattere nel mio piccolo la disinformazione  :Wink: 

A proposito di disonformazione:

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Se MacOS gestisse le installazioni almeno come fa win (non pretendo un gestore di pacchetti avanzato, basterebbe poco) guadagnerebbe molti ma molti punti  

 

Questo mi pare uno dei tanti casi palesi.

Mambro =D ma tu hai provato macosX ??

Cosa non va con le installazioni dei programmi?

La maggior parte si intalla copiando un icona in una cartella (e si disinstalla spostando la medesima nel cestino); mentre i programmi piu complessi hanno installer e uninstaller proprio come in win...

Cosa è che non va? Penso che tu abbia parlato senza conoscere di cosa si parlasse o per voci sentite...

Dimmi se mi sbaglio =D

----------

## paperp

3ddesktop è una bellissima applicazione che gira con accellerazione OpenGL e se vogliamo usare un termine di paragone  , una volta installato vmware e compagnia si potrebbero usare gli stessi effetti che si vedono sulla demo di DvD , sempre considerando che necessitano di una scheda grafica accellerata almeno di 64 MB per ottenere qualcosa di fluido.

Aggiungo , nonostante quello che si possa leggere su 3ddesktop , è sufficientemente stabile per un uso Desktop-environment.

Lo consiglio vivamente , se quella è l'applicazione ceercata.

Ciaouzz.

----------

## =DvD=

Non lo sapevo... e me ne compiaccio...

Appena posso provo 3d desktop per fare quella cosa anche sul pc =D

----------

## calvizia

scusate ma esiste un software per linux in grado di switchare le console con quella bellezza grafica?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

esiste una versione modificata di 3ddesktop : k3ddesktop http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=13163

----------

## paperp

...switchare console?Lì on switchi console passi da visualizzare uno sfondo di desktop ad un altro , con la particolarità che l'utente ha scelto di mettere i fullscreen un applicazione che guarda caso lancia un emulazione o un particolare programma , switchare da una console ad un altra penso sia un altra cosa , in cui si possono lanciare session appartenenti a users differenti , qui si rimane dentro la home dello stesso utente usando una spiegazione volgare , chi ne sa di più corregga i miei trafalcioni informatici.

Comunque impegnandosi un poochino sono tutte cose che si possano fare anche sotto Linux.  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Comunque impegnandosi un poochino sono tutte cose che si possano fare anche sotto Linux. 

 

Vero.

----------

## calvizia

Ho usato il termine swithciare senza voler essere un termine strettamente legato a quello che si deve fare ma semplicemente per fare capire cosa intendevo, riformulando dico, esiste un applicato che mi faccia passare da un desktop all'altro con suddetti e suvvisti effeti grafici?

----------

## MonsterMord

 *shev wrote:*   

> ...ma il paragone con windows non regge nemmeno "sotto questo punto". Il kernel di Macosx è open, diverse parti del sistema sono open, open perchè prese dal mondo opensource, ma a diverse di queste contribuisce attivamente anche Apple (vedi khtml/safari)...

 

Ma non scherziamo!

Apple ha attinto a pie' mani dal software libero e ha ridato indietro veramente poco. Era libera di farlo, la licenza BSD non glielo vieta, ma non si venga a glorificare la Aplle su un forum gentoo.

Se si parla di Mac perche' ci installate sopra gentoo mi sta' bene, anzi, personalmente sono pentito di non aver acquistato un powerbook, ma che nel forum di gentoo gnu/linux si glorifichi macosx mi sembra non solo OT ma anche un controsenso.

Per me questo topic e' chiuso.

----------

## calvizia

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma non scherziamo!
> 
> Apple ha attinto a pie' mani dal software libero e ha ridato indietro veramente poco. Era libera di farlo, la licenza BSD non glielo vieta, ma non si venga a glorificare la Aplle su un forum gentoo.
> ...

 

Detto quello che hai detto, ti volevo fare una manciata di domande, hai mai usato MacOX? se si per fare cosa? sempre se si lo ritieni un sistema operativo valido piu' o meno di linux?

----------

## nomadsoul

mi sento di dre anche io la mia.

premetto che non ho un apple.

mi piacerebbe davvero comperarmene uno.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso che la apple ha solo preso senza dare dal mondo open source non sono pienamente d'accordo.

prima cosa perchè almeno la apple lo dichiara che sfrutta il codice open source.. a differenza di altre aziende americane...

seconda cosa mi sembra che sul sito di apple ci sia scritto che un bel pò di codice è disponibile... e comunque ripeto l'aver dichiarato di aver usato software open source per creare quel gran bel prodotto commerciale secondo me non è una cosa brutta... anzi..

----------

## mambro

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo mi pare uno dei tanti casi palesi.
> 
> Mambro =D ma tu hai provato macosX ??
> ...

 

Si, ho un ibook e uso molto spesso MacOSX.. per l'utente medio secondo me è addirittura superiore a linux. Parlando da utente non medio (   :Very Happy:   ) dico che preferirei avere una bella lista di cosa ho isntallato sul computer (sto parlando dei .pkg, non dei binari che si copiano e incollano nella cartella applicazioni) e poter scegliere cosa levare a magari fare un bel controllo di tutte le applicazioni per vedere se ci sono nuove versioni (si lo so, questo non lo fa nemmeno win)

Insomma qualcosa tipo desinstallar ma integrato nel sistema e + affidabile.

Cmq ripeto MacOSX è un gran bel sistema operativo tant'è che sull'ibook penso non installero mai gentoo se non giusto per provare... 

Ps: però odio itunes   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Passano i MacOS ... ma ogni volta che mi sono ritrovato in mano un apple mi sono sentito Ammanettato all'Hardware di quella macchina.

Una volta era decisamente peggio ... se dovevi cambiare una vite ... dovevi firmare delle cambiali .... era tutto proprietario.

Poi per fortuna, oltre a non essere compatibile con l'economia del mio prtafoglio, la filosofia apple non è risultata compatibile neppure con l'economia di scala ... e hanno diminuito i componenti proprietari, migliorando le macchine, guarda caso rendendole dei pc con processori motorola.

Lo stesso è avvenuto col sistema operativo ... è stato una barzelletta per anni ... macchine che costavano milioni ... che andavano veloci come delle vecchie carrette ... fino a quando non ne hanno fatto un PC *nix con una interfaccia diversa ... e finalmente la gente ha smesso di mettermi in mano i ridicoli studi di Usability e interface design della apple .... come se fossero un diamante prelevato da marte.

Tra poco motorola smetterà la produzione dei processori PPC .... e non voglio fare l'oracolo ... fate voi.

Io ho sempre avuto almeno un mac per le mani ... ma semplicemente non mi sono mai sentito a mio agio ... magari per ragioni poco oggettive, ma nello stesso modo preferisco le Mercedes alle Bmw.

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra poco motorola smetterà la produzione dei processori PPC .... e non voglio fare l'oracolo ... fate voi. 

 

a quanto ne so i processori PPC non escono solo da Motorola, ma è un progetto comune IBM/Apple/Motorola. infatti i processori Power di IBM sono praticamente i G4/G5 ma senza il supporto Altivec, che è brevettato da Apple. e da quanto leggo su punto informatico di oggi, IBM spingerà moltissimo sui Power...

secondo me questo è un non problema. 

ho comperato un iBook, mi trovo benissimo, uso gentooMacos e Fink su macosx. mi ci trovo benissimo, non comprerò più portatili pc.

ciao

DV

----------

## dmorab

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   
> 
> Tra poco motorola smetterà la produzione dei processori PPC .... e non voglio fare l'oracolo ... fate voi.  
> 
> a quanto ne so i processori PPC non escono solo da Motorola, ma è un progetto comune IBM/Apple/Motorola. infatti i processori Power di IBM sono praticamente i G4/G5 ma senza il supporto Altivec, che è brevettato da Apple. e da quanto leggo su punto informatico di oggi, IBM spingerà moltissimo sui Power...
> ...

 

totalmente condivisibile da parte mia!

----------

## doom.it

Dispiace che questi post sfocino in inutili guerre di trincea...

Direi che le cose da distinguere sono:

a- Apple è un'azienda e fa i suoi interessi. punto. questo è chiaro per tutto

b- Apple non è però un'azienda che ha, nei confronti dell'opensource, atteggiamenti a-la-microsoft. Lavora e collabora col mondo opensource, da indietro quello che puo / vuole / trova strategicamente opportuno. Resta un'azienda quindi non è certo una benefattrice, ma è un'azienda, come altre (IBM per dirne una) che capisce le potenzialità dell'opensource e rispetta la community

c- a livello hardware i computer della Apple sono veramente validi, si puo discutere per ore se uno preferisca una macchina o un'altra, ma credo sia fuori discussione che sono macchine estremamente interessanti, di stile e buona qualità costruttiva

d- nessuno vuole fare qua pubblicità a macos, ma siccome siamo persone mature, e fra l'altro esiste gentoo macos, non mi pare fuori luogo parlarne ogni tanto. In ogni caso credo che macos abbia dei pregi (e dei difetti) e non mi scandalizzo se ne sento parlare qua o altrove. Cio non leva che io sull'iMac dal quale sto postando installerò Gentoo Linux PPC64 e Gentoo Macos.... credo nel software libero (LIBERO!!!) ma credo anche che alcuni software propietari siano ottimi e funzionino bene (es. Final Cut Pro, DVD Studio Pro, etc) e che possano essere un interessante argomento di discussione all'interno della community per capire cosa, in piattaforme e/o programmi propietari, funziona e cosa no, e quindi quali idee possono essere di ispirazione per software liberi da implementare....

Detto questo spererei davvero di non sentire più toni da FLAME, che in questo forum grazie a Dio si sono sempre evitati e non mi piace davvero dover leggere....

Concludo solo dicendo che il mio iMac G5 è una figata. :-p

----------

## gutter

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Dispiace che questi post sfocino in inutili guerre di trincea...
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Mi pare che la discussione stia procedente in modo molto civile, come è solito in questo forum  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *calvizia wrote:*   

>  *MonsterMord wrote:*   
> 
> Ma non scherziamo!
> 
> Apple ha attinto a pie' mani dal software libero e ha ridato indietro veramente poco. Era libera di farlo, la licenza BSD non glielo vieta, ma non si venga a glorificare la Aplle su un forum gentoo.
> ...

 

Non ha mai detto che MacOSX si un brutto OS, ma solo che dal suo punto di vista non abbia senso continuare a parlare di un argomento del genere sul forum di gentoo... quindi mi pare abbastanza fuori luogo la tua risposta....

----------

